# Talking Experience with Interviewer



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

I have not been called for an interview yet, but I was wondering if I would be stepping on toes if I tell the interviewers that I used to do some wire snaking, drilling, wire capping basic helper stuff etc... with an IBEW journeyman on sidejobs he used to do. 

Doesn't the union frown on their union workers doing side jobs in residential homes? I am fairly certain the guy I used to do this with did it under the table back then too. Now his company is legit in New Jersey and I am applying in Florida. 

I want to bring him up in the interview he is one of my best friends and I don't want him to get in trouble or anything. 

I could not put it down as official experience in my paper application either because it was under the table.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HellzBellz said:


> I have not been called for an interview yet, but I was wondering if I would be stepping on toes if I tell the interviewers that I used to do some wire snaking, drilling, wire capping basic helper stuff etc... with an IBEW journeyman on sidejobs he used to do.
> 
> Doesn't the union frown on their union workers doing side jobs in residential homes? I am fairly certain the guy I used to do this with did it under the table back then too. Now his company is legit in New Jersey and I am applying in Florida.
> 
> ...



No most of the union guys work for non union in florida they cant find work so they work for other folks now .

Go ahead a bring it up nothing new at the hall !


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Letter of Recomendation*

I was also thinking about getting my boss to write me a letter of recomendation. 

I in know way work in the electrical trade currently, but my boss holds me in very high regard. I work for a well known company setting up events. There is some minor manual labor involved. 

He tells me all the time how much he appreciates how I never miss work and fill in for others who do etc...

Worth it to bring in a letter from a person who has nothing to do with the trade?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HellzBellz said:


> I was also thinking about getting my boss to write me a letter of (recomendation.)
> 
> I in (know) way work in the electrical trade currently, but my boss holds me in very high regard. I work for a well known company setting up events. There is some minor manual labor involved.
> 
> ...


 YES,....... If you let him write it.:jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HellzBellz said:


> I have not been called for an interview yet, but I was wondering if I would be stepping on toes if I tell the interviewers that I used to do some wire snaking, drilling, wire capping basic helper stuff etc... with an IBEW journeyman on sidejobs he used to do.
> 
> Doesn't the union frown on their union workers doing side jobs in residential homes? I am fairly certain the guy I used to do this with did it under the table back then too. Now his company is legit in New Jersey and I am applying in Florida.
> 
> ...


The best thing you can do is just tell them about what you know how to do .


You don't have to tell them that the guy you worked for was a union guy ..

Just sell your self and tell them why you are a good man for the job...


Welcome to the forum enjoy the fun..:thumbup::thumbup:


PS don't worry about the spellling and grammmmmer wimps here...:laughing:


We are Electricians not journalist for the New Your times...:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> YES,....... If you let him write it.:jester:


 spellling and grammmmmer wimps :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The best thing you can do is just tell them about what you know how to do .
> 
> 
> You don't have to tell them that the guy you worked for was a union guy ..
> ...


 I know how to read... but I admit, I have never read the New*

Your * times. :jester:


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I got my test in two days with the Jacksonville 177. Everyone is telling me I am wasting my time, especially my extended family. Saying they are only giving the test as a courtesy. My wife's uncle is quoted as saying. 

"It is not uncommon for guys you know to die on a regular basis"

I know being an electrician is dangerous, but he makes it sound like Vietnam.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellz, good luck and all that with your interview/test. I think what your family is referring to is that with construction just about non existent combined with Fl being right to work, there are a ton of guys sitting around waiting for the local to give them a call to go back to work. A new apprentice coming in has to wait his turn. They might get you in for some classes, but actual work???? I dunno. That at least is the general vibe I get from the local guys in this forum. IBEW guys??? thoughts???


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think now is a good time to be an Apprentice. I think it's a tough time for a lot of Journeyman. With the unemployment rate higher then its been in a very long time. Someone was telling me back in the 80's There was a similar recession.

If you get into the apprenticeship now and get work. You will most likely be shielded from the harder parts of the recession. Weather the storm so to speak. 

Go for it. I have about a year left and its not looking very pretty right at the moment.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

Took the test today and I sorta screwed the pooch. First secion was Algerba and Functions. Mainly consisted of plugging in numbers to variables in rather complicated equations. I had no problem with this, but unfortunately I am VERY slow at working out problems because I want to get them right. Nothing stumped me, but I did not comlete the math. Missed the last 8 questions out of 34. 

Reading Comp was a breeze. I know I got one wrong, because I went back and checked all my work one section at a time, and on the last question I checked I noticed I got it wrong, right as I erased it the buzzer went off, and I just switched to a different letter. So I lowered the odds of it being wrong, but most likely it is still wrong. 1/3 chance. 

All in all I would say I end up somewhere in the middle of the row, which I would assume is bad. Then again you never know, I heard a lot of guys complaining about how they did not have enough time. There were only about 20 of us testing for inside wireman. 

To anyone about to take the test brush up on your Algebra and functions. It is not a cake walk, but it is not really all that difficult either. Unless you are a slow polk like me.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you guess on the last 8 or leave them blank? Hope you guessed.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

Did not have a chance to guess. We got no warning, and I sat right in front of the instructor. If I had to do it all over again I would have kept track of the time myself, but once I start doing math I get into this zone and time flies. 

 <---- that's what the instructor looked like right in my face 

so when he said pencils down I had to do it.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I see. Well worst case you can always re-test. I bet you did fine though. :thumbsup:


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

I can re-test in 6 months. I wonder though. If I test for inside Wireman and fail can I test for say outside lineman before the 6 month mark? They really stressed not trying to test again within the 6 month period as it could result in permanent exclusion from the IBEW.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Permanent exclusion? That seems stupid. Someone should be allowed as many chances as possible. I mean you have to pay to test dont you?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HellzBellz said:


> I can re-test in 6 months. I wonder though. If I test for inside Wireman and fail can I test for say outside ( lineman )before the 6 month mark? They really stressed not trying to test again within the 6 month period as it could result in permanent exclusion from the IBEW.


 Lineman ? I think you mean Wireman!


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

I thought the guys who work outside on the poles were lineman?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HellzBellz said:


> I thought the guys who work outside on the poles were lineman?


As far as I know, you need a different licence to be a Lineman.

Not all Linemen are electricians, and not all Electricians are linemen.


----------

